# How do you boil an egg?



## NZDoug

My method, we usually do 4 at a time.
1) boil water in a kettle
2) pour boiling water into sauce pan.(75mm/3in. enuf to cover eggs)
3) add salt to the water
4) preheat eggs from fridge in warm tap water so they dont crack due to temperature change 
5) gentley place eggs into saucepan of boiling water.
6) maintain gentle boil for 6 to 7 minutes for a soft centre, which is our preference.
My question
1) is the salt neccessary?
2) is there a better way?


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think the salt does much good. Also, why do step one at all. Boil the water in the saucepan. But first.

Use a push pin to make a small hole in the blunt end of each egg. Place the eggs in the saucepan and fill with hot tap water. Bring to a boil, covered then turn down the heat to a gentle boil for 10 minutes for hard cooked. For softer yolks back off a couple of minutes.

Pour off the boiling water and shake the pan vigorously to crack the shells all over, peel and eat.


----------



## NZDoug

THX! for the prompt reply, Andy.
1) We have an electric stove so that is why I use an electric kettle to boil the water. Its the speed factor. By the time the water is boiled the pan is also heated. Our next stove will be LPG.
2) If you pierce the fat end of the eggs, wont the egg whites come out?
cheers
D


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Boiling eggs*

I put water in a saucepan and gently put in the eggs, then I add a little salt and about 1 tablespoon of vinegar. I bring the water to a boil and take the pan off the heat. Then I cover the pan and let it set for 20 minutes. Then I  drain off the hot water and immediately put them in ice cold water. They turn out perfect every time.


----------



## Andy M.

NZDoug said:
			
		

> THX! for the prompt reply, Andy.
> 1) We have an electric stove so that is why I use an electric kettle to boil the water. Its the speed factor. By the time the water is boiled the pan is also heated. Our next stove will be LPG.
> 2) If you pierce the fat end of the eggs, wont the egg whites come out?
> cheers
> D


 
1)  The point is to raise the temperature of the eggs slowly along with the water.

2)  There is an air pocket at the blunt end of the egg and the pin should go into the air pocket.  If any white leaks out, it's minimal.


----------



## amber

I usually boil only two or three at a time.  I just put the pot with water, let it boil, use a spoon to add the eggs once the water is boiling, and then boil for 20-25 minutes.  I know this sounds like a long time, but my eggs come out yellow, no green at all.  I would guess the perfect hard boiled egg depends on altitude, gas, electric, qualtity?  My stove is electric.


----------



## amber

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 1) The point is to raise the temperature of the eggs slowly along with the water.
> 
> 2) There is an air pocket at the blunt end of the egg and the pin should go into the air pocket. If any white leaks out, it's minimal.


 
A friend of mine said the same thing about bringing the eggs up to temp slowly, but his always turned out green around the edges, and mine turned out perfect with adding them to boiling water and cooking for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Andy M.

Green on the yolk means overcooked eggs.


----------



## amber

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Green on the yolk means overcooked eggs.


 
Yep, I know, which is why I never used his method of boiling eggs


----------



## Andy M.

amber said:
			
		

> Yep, I know, which is why I never used his method of boiling eggs


 
Bringing the eggs up to a boil in the water isn't the cause, leaving them in boiling water too long is the cause.


----------



## NZDoug

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I put water in a saucepan and gently put in the eggs, then I add a little salt and about 1 tablespoon of vinegar.


Hi JoAnn
What does the vinager do, just wondering?????


----------



## Seven S

vinegar should not do anything when hard boiling eggs just as salting the water doesnt either...  although when poaching eggs, the added vinegar in the poaching water speeds up the coagulation of the albumen leading to a neater, tighter white around the yolk and the salt does contribute some flavor


----------



## Chopstix

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 2) There is an air pocket at the blunt end of the egg and the pin should go into the air pocket. If any white leaks out, it's minimal.


 
Just wondering why the need to remove the air pocket?  Is this to let the egg get a perfect shape? Thanks!


----------



## Chopstix

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Green on the yolk means overcooked eggs.


 
Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the green/grey tinge around the yolk comes from not immediately unshelling the hard-boiled egg and instead letting it cool down on its own for a few minutes without immersing in cold water.  

Can somebody verify or debunk this?  Thanks!


----------



## Chopstix

Also, to unshell or peel off the shell more easily, I immerse the just cooked egg in cold water in the same sauce pan, let it sit a few minutes until cool enough to handle, then crack the egg underwater on the side of the pan just enough to let some water in between the membrane and the white.  Peeling becomes a breeze.


----------



## Chausiubao

I always thought that the green comes from overcooking, that or not immediately cooling down the eggs. This is why I bring the eggs to a boil, and then let them sit covered for 15 minutes off the heat. This is followed by cooling in cold water, shelling, and eating. Comes out yellow everytime.


----------



## Michael in FtW

If we can trust Julia Child for the perfect hard boiled eggs:

Salt and vinegar do nothing for boiling eggs in the shell.

Poking a hole in the shell prevents deformation of the large end of the egg, and reduces shells breaking during cooking. This becomes more important the older the eggs where the airspace gets larger and the shell becomes less porous.

Place eggs in a pan and cover with tap water ... then gently bring to a boil (this brings the eggs up to temp slowly - and if you poked a hole in the shell it allows the air to expand and escape). Boil for 1 minute, cover, remove from the heat and let sit 13-15 minutes. After that, pour off the water, roll the eggs around in the pan and bag them against each other and the side of the pan to crack them ... then peel under cold running water.

Now - if you're looking for soft-boiled or coddeled eggs where the white is soft and the yolk is runny ... that's something else.


----------



## NZDoug

*Time is of essance*

Ya!!!, Im a 6 minute egg man, I couldnt eat a golf ball.
Clean and precise temps with constant value tools seem to be the way to fly for precision.( familiarilty with you own utensils)
I use a stainless 1 gal. pot Paderno with copper insert for even temp. spread.
There`s many aways to skin an egg shell.
Isnt it amazing how much there is to know about which came first?


----------



## Michael in FtW

Would you believe ... when a cookery school grad wants a job in a kitchen with a first class chef ... one of the first things they have to demonstrate is their ability to properly cook eggs?


----------



## thumpershere2

I usually cook about 7 or 8 eggs and I put them in a pan with water, bring to a boil and then turn off the heat and cover and let stand for about 20 min. Drain and cool with cold water and peel.


----------



## JoAnn L.

NZDoug said:
			
		

> Hi JoAnn
> What does the vinager do, just wondering?????


 
You know, I haven't got a clue.  I was told years and years ago that it would prevent the shells from cracking. It seemed to be working. You mean I have been doing that all of these years for nothing.


----------



## lulu

I boil a kettle for my eggs too....because there was a tv advert saying it was more environmentally friendly to do that! If my eggs are at room temperature I run the under cool water then warm (it is important to clean the shell under only cold water, so I do that as most of our eggs are home laid) then pop them in on a spoon.  Our home eggs are different sizes, so time ends up being different for each.


----------



## Chopstix

I did some searches and found out the following:

When egg is hard-boiled, 3 chemical reactions occur:  

1. Sulfur is released from the white of the egg.
2. This sulfur combines with hydrogen ions to form hydrogen sulfide. 
2. When the hydrogen sulfide gas encounters iron on the border of the yolk of the egg, it forms iron sulfide. 

That iron sulfide is the green-grey tinge on the outside of the yolk. 

The hotter and longer you boil your egg, the more efficient the above chemical reactions become.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Lulu, I worked in a commercial egg production plant for a (mercifully) brief time.  One of the things I learned there is that the US Department of Agriculture recommends using water a few degrees warmer than the egg for washing--between 100 and 110 degrees F.

Reasoning is that cold water causes the shell to contract, which may draw bacteria into the the egg.

That said, I only wash eggs if they have nasties on them.  Eggs keep better if they are not washed--the natural coating serves to keep moisture in, protecting the developing chick.

Which brings me back to boiliing eggs.  If you have your own chickens, and eggs are really fresh, they WILL NOT peel.  The problem is the membrane inside the egg, which, when the egg is fresh, sticks tight to the egg white and to the shell.  You need to let the eggs dry out a bit to be able to peel them.

Thru experimentation, I found that if I wash the eggs, store them in the fridge for 2 or 3 weeks and then boil them, they peel easily.  Unwashed eggs will probably never peel, because the natural coating on the eggshells keeps them from drying out.


----------



## lulu

Oh, thanks for egg washing info, I was told the other way I think, but yours makes sense.  We'll do that.  we only wash them when boiling....because the spoon touches the shell when you crack it,

I really like fresh boiled eggs, though.  Yes that membrane bit is there, but I either eat eggs hot with soldiers, or manage to get it off.  I prefer same day or day old eggs for boiling and poaching.


----------



## Andy M.

I usually chill the eggs in cold water after cooking them and cracking the shells.  This stops the cooking process and makes shelling easier.  However, the OP wanted soft cooked eggs for eating and would probably prefer them hot/warm.


----------



## vagriller

Never in a million years did I think there could be so much discussion on the subject of boiling an egg! To be honest I thought the thread title was a lure to bait people into looking at the thread, lol!


----------



## JDP

For poached eggs I understand the vinegar and maybe the salt but for eggs in the shell I don't know what the advantage is. I start with cold water covering the eggs and bring that to a boil. Cook for 3 minutes and let them stand covered for 15 minutes. Next they go into an ice water bath to stop the cooking process. I like to peel them ASAP as they seem to peel much better then if they set in their shells.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Lulu, I think when most Americans talk about boiling eggs, they are talking about hard cooked eggs to shell for egg salad or deviled eggs.  If you soft cook eggs, and take only the top off to dip your "soldiers"  (toast strips, right?) then peeling them is not an issue.

Also, spoons don't come into the equation anywhere during peeling hard cooked eggs.

So, I am with you on eating fresh eggs--I like mine cooked in a pan with butter, over easy (firm white, runny yolk) with toasted bagels or English muffins for dipping.

Nothing like that big orange yolk from a real chicken who eats bugs and grass.

(Guess what I am going to have for lunch today?)


----------



## The Z

vagriller said:
			
		

> Never in a million years did I think there could be so much discussion on the subject of boiling an egg!


 
Neither did I  , but I must say I've been reading this thread with great interest.  I learn something new every day on this site... like this:



			
				sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Which brings me back to boiliing eggs. If you have your own chickens, and eggs are really fresh, they WILL NOT peel. The problem is the membrane inside the egg, which, when the egg is fresh, sticks tight to the egg white and to the shell. You need to let the eggs dry out a bit to be able to peel them.
> 
> Thru experimentation, I found that if I wash the eggs, store them in the fridge for 2 or 3 weeks and then boil them, they peel easily. Unwashed eggs will probably never peel, because the natural coating on the eggshells keeps them from drying out.


 
Of course, my eggs are never that fresh... but it's good info.

.


----------



## lulu

Yes, I was talking about eating hot boiled eggs, when I make hardboiled eggs I use fresh ones too though.  I think it might be pschological, but I like fresh eggs!

These guys in the picture are the current layers, obviously, they were chicks here! the boy is almost two foot now....Gregory Peck and his girlfriends...Ginger Rodgers, Hedy Lamarr, Claudette, Joan Crawford & Zeppa (she was, we though Zeppo).

Fresh, grass rich eggs are something else!


----------



## The Z

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I like mine cooked in a pan with butter, over easy (firm white, runny yolk) with toasted bagels or English muffins for dipping.


 
Yum  !

Sounds perfect (although, I do like the versatility of the egg... and the egg's 'source' for that matter).


----------



## BreezyCooking

I really can't believe there are 4 pages on this.  If hard-boiling eggs was the major production some of you make it, I'd never use them - lol!!!

I put my eggs into a saucepan with cold water to cover & bring them just to a boil.  I reduce the heat to a simmer & cook them for 1-2 minutes (1 minute for 1-2 eggs; 2 minutes for multiple eggs).  I then turn off the heat, cover the pan, & leave them for 15 minutes.

What do I end up with?  Perfectly hard-cooked eggs with no green-ringed yolks or rubbery whites.  Go figure.

Sorry - can't understand what the big problem is.


----------



## pdswife

How cute Lulu!
Yep, fresh is best.  
We only have two laying right now but.. the other two are just about laying age.  Can't wait to have four farm fresh eggs every morning.


----------



## vagriller

When I was growing up we had about anywhere from 20-30 chickens. I hated them then. My brother and I had to collect eggs and clean the chicken coop. Not fun in the winter. Maybe that is why I never liked eggs much till I left home.


----------



## pdswife

VA... I'd much rather clean our chickens in the winter.  It smells a lot less.  Then again we only have four ( had five but my youngest cutest sweetest one died Saturday).


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> VA... I'd much rather clean our chickens in the winter.  It smells a lot less.  Then again we only have four ( had five but my youngest cutest sweetest one died Saturday).



Sorry to hear that! You mean you'd rather clean the chicken coop in the winter? That was the worst because the floor would be a wet mix of hay and droppings. Not fun! I would also wait too long and it was very heavy (uphill both to the compost pile and back!).


----------



## Walt Bulander

*It all depends*

What an interesting thread!

It would all seem to depend on:

The initial temperature of the eggs.
The size of the eggs.
The initial temperature of the water
How much water (how big a pan)
The rate of heating (how hot a burner/electric element)
The time to get to 212 (or whatever temp. the water boils at - I wonder how long it takes at 10,000 ft?)

Everyone probably gets varying results, and modifies their technique until they are acceptable.

On our latest smooth top (small size element)
Using a small saucepan that holds 7 large eggs
eggs at refrigerator temp. 
water at 55 to 60 tap temperature.
Perfection is: bring to a boil, boil 4 minutes, rest 20 minutes covered, and cool in tap water to stop the cooking.

My wife boils for 5 minutes, and rests for 10. She claims I'm all wrong, of course


----------



## JohnL

Lots of great discussion here about a simple process.
Kinda reminds me about the different methods we use to cook rice!
For hard boiled eggs, I put cold eggs (usually a week old) into a pot of cold water (to cover), bring them to a simmer, cover with a lid, take them off the heat and set for 17 minutes. Drain the hot water, cover with cold water to stop cooking, crack and peel under cold running water. Yokes are always yellow, whites are nice and firm and no nasty smell


----------



## BreezyCooking

Oh yes - you definitely need slightly "aged" eggs if you want to be able to peel them without removing half the egg with the shell.

When I used to raise my own chickens, I always kept some apart in a dated carton in the fridge specifically for hardboiling.  Wouldn't even think of boiling them for at least a week and a half to two weeks.  You really need that increased interior air space for neat & easy peeling.


----------



## RPCookin

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Would you believe ... when a cookery school grad wants a job in a kitchen with a first class chef ... one of the first things they have to demonstrate is their ability to properly cook eggs?



Eggs were the main topic of the first class session in the 4 day class I took in Classic Essentials.  We did everything from simple boiling to making omelettes, mayonnaise, and baked meringue cups for macerated berries.  

As mentioned earilier, the best way is supposed to be starting with cool tap water, bring evenly to a boil, then remove from heat and leave covered for 10-15 minutes.

For shelling, fresh eggs are the most difficult to peel... older (1-2 weeks) eggs will usually peel easily because the binder between the membrane and the inner egg starts to naturally break down.


----------



## NZDoug

vagriller said:
			
		

> Never in a million years did I think there could be so much discussion on the subject of boiling an egg! To be honest I thought the thread title was a lure to bait people into looking at the thread, lol!


Heres looking at an egg from fridge to eat total time 10 minutes, eating not included.  7 size egg, btw.
Lensbaby on S2pro camera for you photo fans
Click image to enlarge.


----------



## D_Blackwell

I tweaked my Boiled Egg recipe from the one on goodegg.com - perfect boiled eggs.  (On rare occassion I'll get a bit of the green ring, probably just something about the particular batch of eggs, because I don't deviate from my recipe; always using an immediate ice bath for about 5 minutes.)
http://www.goodegg.com/boiledegg.html


----------



## BigDog

Interesting.

I put the eggs in the cold pan with tap water covering them by about 1/2 an inch. Then onto the (electric range) stove on high to bring to a boil. Once at a boil, the heat is backed off to somewhere around med to med-high and they cook for 20 minutes. Rinsed under cold water and put in a bowl or whatever and in the fridge. DW then peels them later and puts them into containers for breakfast (I'm not a hard boiled egg fan). Never have any problems with green, and never poked holes in prior to cooking.


----------



## Alix

Once again we hit 3 pages on boiling eggs. That always makes me chuckle. 

For my part, I am in the put the eggs in the cold water and bring them to a boil. I do them 10 minutes for hard boiled and about 4 for soft boiled (which is what you are showing, Doug)

I learned that a lot of the timing of eggs is altitude. Is that not correct? If I boiled my eggs for 20 minutes they would be pretty danged UGLY.


----------



## BigDog

Alix said:
			
		

> If I boiled my eggs for 20 minutes they would be pretty danged UGLY.


 
Not boiled for 20 minutes, brought up to a boil then essentially simmered for 20 minutes.


----------



## Alix

Sorry BigDog, was referring to a much earlier post (ambers I think). But, even at simmering I suspect 20 minutes would be very overdone for me. I turn my stove down to medium low after the initial hard boil and start timing then. So, I guess I simmer too.


----------



## Chopstix

Va and Breezy, eggs IS an interesting topic!  Alton Brown devotes one whole chapter to it in his book 'I'm Just Here For the Food'.


----------



## Chopstix

Using AB's advice, I steam my whole eggs.  I use my rice cooker as as steamer. Once the water inside is boiling, I place the steamer basket with the eggs. Wait 10 minutes for hard white but soft yellow, or 12 min for hard-boiled.  Place in cold water to cool and crack under water.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Wow!  You guys cook your eggs a long time.  Mine come out perfect for hardboiled eggs at ten minutes boiling time.  I start in cold water and begin timing as the bubble just start rising to the top.  

For perfect soft-boiled eggs, I start in cold water, bring to a boil, and cook at boiling for exactly 2 minutes - 38 seconds.  

For both egg-types, I crack the eggshell under cold running water, let sit for a minute or so.  The egg-shell always comes off cleanly when I do this.

I'm not sure what my altitude is, but I am on the shores of Lake Superior.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## silvercliff_46

I do what Sarah Moulten (Molten ?) on the Food Channel does.  Start in cold water, bring to a boil, shut off the flame, cover 15 min. and done.


----------



## AllenOK

When I was younger, before I went to school, I tried bring water to a boil, then adding the eggs with a spoon.  I would usually loose a third of the eggs to cracking as the cold shells hit the hot water.

Now, I start by placing the eggs in the pan, covering with 1/2" of hot water out of the tap, covering the pan, and placing it on a hot burner.  As long as my electric burner is red-hot when I put the pan on, it will boil in a few minutes.  I then turn the heat down enough to maintain a simmer, covered, and start a 14-minute timer.  After 14 minutes, uncover, drain, fill with enough cold water to cover the eggs, then add a few ice cubes to stop the cooking.  Perfect eggs each time.

I see many different times listed, especially "off the heat".  What people are doing is poaching the eggs, in the shell.  The varying time will result in differently cooked egg yolks, depending on how long you actually boiled the eggs, and your altitude.  Altitude only comes into play because the lower air pressure affects the temperature at which water boils.  Lower air pressure means a lower boiling point (put a bowl of water into a vaccuum chamber, and remove the air.  At one point, room-temperature water will boil, but because you are lowering the air pressure, temperature is also going down, and when it hits 32 degrees, the "boiling" water will actually freeze at the same time).  So, longer times "at altitude" are a compensation for the water boiling at a lower temperature.

Also, you have carry-over cooking to worry about.  Even if you drain the hot water from the eggs, the eggs themselves are still hot, and are still cooking, until they are immersed into cold water.  The faster you stop the cooking, the more chances you have that your eggs will not overcook and get the grey-green ring on the yolk.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Again, OUTRAGEOUSLY funny how many pages this topic has gone on for. Just stick your darn eggs in a pan, cover them with water, bring them to a boil for a minute or so, & take them off the heat for 10 or 15 minutes. You're not performing brain surgery or sending a rocket to the moon. 

It would be interesting to see if a recipe about baking salmon in puff pastry or Beef Wellington would garner this many posts.


----------



## Alix

Allen, thanks for the stuff about altitude, I DID know that. Just momentarily slipped my mind!


----------



## Seven S

truth is, there are few "constants" when starting out the eggs in cold water... that is, the chosen pot's materials and size, the volume of water used, which burner on your stove you are using, etc. - these will all contribute to the "time" it takes to get the result you want...  when adding the eggs to the pot of water already at a boil, you are sure that the water is approx at 212 F or boiling point (regardless of what pot, how much water, which burner, and how long it took to get to boil) and therefore, measuring the time of the eggs cooking from that point forward is more accurate... i say, if your method works fine, then stick to it and if it doesnt, DC is a great place to find all the differing opinions on the subject and find which one works for you!


----------



## skilletlicker

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Again, OUTRAGEOUSLY funny how many pages this topic has gone on for. Just stick your darn eggs in a pan, cover them with water, bring them to a boil for a minute or so, & take them off the heat for 10 or 15 minutes. You're not performing brain surgery or sending a rocket to the moon.
> 
> It would be interesting to see if a recipe about baking salmon in puff pastry or Beef Wellington would garner this many posts.


 A recipe about baking salmon in puff pastry or Beef Wellington would not garner a post from me because I have never made either dish and am not interested in making them in the foreseeable future. My interest is in well made, simple home cooking, so topics about how to make very good bread, pasta, potatoes, and even boiled eggs are more interesting and useful to me. I think there a few more, kind of like me, out there.

I wasn't going to comment on this topic but, since I'm here, I like to poke holes in eggs and gently set them, in one layer, into enough boiling water to cover by one inch, simmer for 14 minutes, then move to cold water.


----------



## Beke

I was always told adding salt to the water prior to boiling the eggs makes the shells come off easier and in bigger pieces. I always had trouble cause the shells wouldn't peel off easily at all, so I put salt in the water and it worked! Or maybe I got lucky and didn't realize it.


----------



## Gretchen

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Would you believe ... when a cookery school grad wants a job in a kitchen with a first class chef ... one of the first things they have to demonstrate is their ability to properly cook eggs?


 
Yes, according to an interview I heard with Julia, it is the properly cooked omelette that is the supreme test.


----------



## Gretchen

Alix said:
			
		

> Once again we hit 3 pages on boiling eggs. That always makes me chuckle.
> 
> For my part, I am in the put the eggs in the cold water and bring them to a boil. I do them 10 minutes for hard boiled and about 4 for soft boiled (which is what you are showing, Doug)
> 
> I learned that a lot of the timing of eggs is altitude. Is that not correct? If I boiled my eggs for 20 minutes they would be pretty danged UGLY.


 
That would be the eggs I like also, although maybe closer to 3 minutes for soft.

And I always thought the metal of the pan caused the ring--aluminum=green. Learned a new thang.

And altitude would really affect time since the water is not "boiling".

In the South there are the time honored pickled eggs sold in corner stores. There was an article in our paper about preparing this "delicacy" and the folks that did the peeling. Those are boiled for a LONG time--30 minutes. They are SO hard!! I have forgotten how many these people could peel per minute but it was prodigious!!

And one other tidbit--if you are making eggs for devilled eggs and want the yolk "centered", stir them gently in a circular motion when first adding to the water.


----------



## PytnPlace

I put the eggs in a pan and cover them with about an inch of water.   I also add salt and vinegar - only been doing that for a couple years.  Someone told me that this makes your eggs easier to peel and I have found that to be true.  Once boiling I cover, lower the heat and simmer for exactly 15 minutes.  Then run cold water over them.  They come out perfect for me.  No green ring, cooked through, peel easily.


----------



## skilletlicker

Gretchen said:
			
		

> And one other tidbit--if you are making eggs for devilled eggs and want the yolk "centered", stir them gently in a circular motion when first adding to the water.


That's a new one on me.  Thanks Gretchen.


----------



## Andy M.

Gretchen said:
			
		

> ...And one other tidbit--if you are making eggs for devilled eggs and want the yolk "centered", stir them gently in a circular motion when first adding to the water.


 
I never heard that either.  I have heard that storing the eggs in the fridge with the carton on its side overnight will help center the yolks.


----------



## SpiritWolf

my question is, "Why do u need salt"  boiling an egg, u cant tell, the shell does not absorb salt, does it, I only cook my eggs for 3-5 minutes, from cold water and they turn out perfect, but they are hard boiled, my son loves soft, so I do 3 minutes for him and they are perfect, why do some people say 20 minutes, that is way too long, YUCK.  Your eggs would be ruined, wouldn't they.


----------



## skilletlicker

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> ...I only cook my eggs for 3-5 minutes, from cold water and they turn out perfect, but they are hard boiled, my son loves soft, so I do 3 minutes for him and they are perfect, why do some people say 20 minutes, that is way too long, YUCK.  Your eggs would be ruined, wouldn't they.


 I don't speak Australian so please forgive a silly question.
This is what I'd call a hard a boiled egg.





Is that what you get in three minutes?


----------



## Bernhard

*how scientists cook the perfect boiled egg*

Apparently British scientists have found the solution for the perfect boiled egg: a (first invisible) logo with heat-resistent ink is printed on the egg and only appears when the egg is boiled. 

One will have to select the preference (soft,medium,hard) before buying the raw eggs. 
Developed by the organisation *Egg Lion Quality*, which cares for the quality of the British breakfast eggs.
Read the article at CNN.com

What else will future bring us?


----------



## skilletlicker

Bernhard said:
			
		

> Apparently British scientists have found the solution for the perfect boiled egg: a (first invisible) logo with heat-resistent ink is printed on the egg and only appears when the egg is boiled.
> 
> One will have to select the preference (soft,medium,hard) before buying the raw eggs.
> Developed by the organisation *Egg Lion Quality*, which cares for the quality of the British breakfast eggs.
> Read the article at CNN.com
> 
> What else will future bring us?


 Why are the talents of these young scholars not being used by the American Food Police?


----------



## Lynan

Into cold water, when beginning to boil, time for 6 minutes then under cold running water for 5 minutes. ( wasteful creature that I am)  

Always perfect. No green rings.


----------



## silvercliff_46

Must be using a blast furnace to get a hard boiled egg from cold water in 3 minutes.  Can you even get water to boil in 3 minutes on a conventional range?  Maybe in a tiny pot?, but that is not a lot of cook time.


----------



## Rom

I put them in boiling water for about 4.5mins for a soft centre - 5.5 -6mins for a hard boiled.

I have never heard of putting salt and vinegar in the water, what does it do?

I used to put them in there when i put warm water and let them gradually boil but not on high, i was going for really hardboiled eggs then and it worked real good for me  now im feeling like soft boiled ones hence my first description


----------



## Caine

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Would you believe ... when a cookery school grad wants a job in a kitchen with a first class chef ... one of the first things they have to demonstrate is their ability to properly cook eggs?


 
Yeah, but the chef has the newbie make an omelette, not hard boil an egg.

1. Place quantity of eggs desired into pot large enough so they can roam freely.

2. Fill pot with cold tap water to double egg level

3. Place pot with eggs and water on a burner and turn the burner ON.

4. Once water comes to a boil (contrary to popular belief, a watched pot WILL eventually boil!), allow eggs to boil for 4 minutes.

5. Turn off burner, put lid on pot, and allow to sit for 10 minutes. If you have an electirc stove, remove pot from burner!

6. Drain off boiled water and rinse cooked eggs under cold running water until they can be handled without hurting yourself.

Peel and eat, or store in refrigerator until you want one, but no longer than a week or two.


----------



## GrillingFool

This is part of the reason I love this place!
SEVENTY Posts and counting.... on how to boil an EGG!


----------



## Renee Attili

Place eggs in cold water to cover. Turn burner on high, after water begins to boil, set timer for 10 minutes, turn heat to medium. After 10 minutes, run under cold tap water for 3 minutes. I don't have green rings, shell sticking to egg, or under or over cooked eggs. Simple


----------



## Dave Hutchins

Follow the above but use egg's that are not too fresh they have a tandency to have the shells stick


----------



## Rom

GrillingFool said:
			
		

> This is part of the reason I love this place!
> SEVENTY Posts and counting.... on how to boil an EGG!



and 2105 views


----------



## Suzita

I love boiled eggs, scrambled eggs, poached eggs. lol I was born in Gibraltar
and I cook spanish food. has anyone ever tried tortilla, its delicious
Here is the recipe, if you would like to try at home.

Ok, get 4-6 large fresh free range eggs

      beat in a basin, in the meantime get 3 large potatoes

      wash and chop into chunks, fry in deep hot oil

      once cooked add to egg mixture, season with salt & pepper

      then get one large onion, chop into cubes, fry in a little oil

      then add onions to egg mixture

     then get a large frying pan, with some olive oil

     add mixture to the pan, then cook on one side

     then get a large plate, place on frying pan, carefully turning the tortilla
     upside down, cook the other side, when you do this, its best that you do 
     this over the sink, as there is an art to it.

     serve either hot or cold with Mayonaise, you will love it
     its so tasty. you can either add sweetcorn and peas to the mixture
     when cooking the tortilla.

      Please let me know how you get on,  


      From Suzita


----------



## Caine

Renee Attili said:


> I don't have green rings...


 
I don't like them without green rings, I don't like them when the fat lady sings, I don't like them without ham, I don't like them, Sam I Am!



Suzita said:


> has anyone ever tried tortilla, its delicious
> Here is the recipe, if you would like to try at home.


 A Spanish tortilla, as opposed to a Mexican tortilla, is a close cousin to the Italian fritatta. So many people, especially televison chefs, have bastardized the fritatta for so long that is seems to have lost it's identity. 

First of all, a fritatta is made with egg, the whole egg, and nothing but the egg, so help me Grandma LoVullo. No milk or cream, no flour, and no baking soda. A fritatta is supposed to be dense, NOT fluffy!

A fritatta customarily has potato in it, small diced and sauted before you cook the eggs. Potato is usually joined by Italian sausage without a casing or panchetta, and it is added just before the potato is cooked and before the egg is added. Then, and only then, do you add the egg, and some type of melting cheese such as mozzarella or asiago. Gorganzola works too, if you like bleu cheeses. This is the point where you also add your vegetables, such as onions, scalions, bell pepper, or wwhatever vegetables you like.

A fritatta is cooked in a frying pan (I prefer a cast iron skillet) on top of the stove. Once the fritatta is lightly browned on the bottom, you slip it under the broiler to finish the top and perhaps melt some extra cheese onto it. It is NEVER baked in the oven. It is not a quiche, and it is not a souflle, it is a fritatta.

Suzita, thanks for the tortilla recipe. I will definitely be preparing it for my next brunch. What side dishes would you recommend? I am kind of partial to fruit salads to accompany brunch.


----------



## NZDoug

Lets stick to boiled eggs, folks.
Were trying to stick to the facts.....


----------



## Caine

NZDoug said:


> Lets stick to boiled eggs, folks.
> Were trying to stick to the facts.....


My eggs NEVER stick, no matter what style I make.


----------



## NZDoug

Wow, no posts for 19 months.
Things are simmering here.
This topic has so many posts is boiled eggs is the most simple meal to cook, aside from toast. Probly the worlds most common meal.
When storing boiled eggs in the fridge, I like to draw funny faces on them using a indelible black felt tip pen.
I wonder if the ink could influence the egg in a negative way? 
Foogd for thot.
They appear more humorous.


----------



## fire34fighter

Any time I make eggs I turn them into tea eggs! 






6 medium to large eggs
2 tea bags of earl grey tea 
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons sugar
4 pieces star anise
1 pinch of pepper


Put eggs in a medium-sized pot with enough water to cover the eggs.
Bring water to boil, then lower heat to simmer for 4 minutes.
Remove eggs from heat and allow them to cool(you can put them in an ice bath to speed this up.
Take the back of a knife or spoon and crack eggs evenly all around.
Return eggs to the pot and add the rest of the ingredients.
Bring liquid to boil again, then simmer on very low heat for 1 to 4 hours(longer = more color/flavor), adding water if level gets too low.
 Remove from heat, cool, peel shells an WA-LA!


----------



## NZDoug

They look like marble.
How do they taste?


----------



## fire34fighter

NZDoug said:


> They look like marble.
> How do they taste?



they taste like tea, eggs, with a hint of liquorish(come from the star anise). I've yet to make them and have someone that likes eggs, and doesn't like them. Strongly recommend them!


----------



## Geri_berry

NZDoug said:


> My method, we usually do 4 at a time.
> 1) boil water in a kettle
> 2) pour boiling water into sauce pan.(75mm/3in. enuf to cover eggs)
> 3) add salt to the water
> 4) preheat eggs from fridge in warm tap water so they dont crack due to temperature change
> 5) gentley place eggs into saucepan of boiling water.
> 6) maintain gentle boil for 6 to 7 minutes for a soft centre, which is our preference.
> My question
> 1) is the salt neccessary?
> 2) is there a better way?


So far this method has been a winner for me.
Place enough water to cover  the eggs in a medium sized boiler pot.
Sprinkle a little salt over them and then pour 1/4 cup white vinegar into the pot. Bring the water to a boil cover the pot with tight lid. Turn off the burner leave for 20 minutes. Remove and place eggs in ice water to chill. Then peel and use as desired. So far I've had great results. 
From one egg to another....happy summer!
Geri_berry


----------



## Andy M.

2006!  2009!  ...and again in 2014.

I have found yet another definitive instruction on the best way to hard cook eggs!

Joy of joys, in a moment of magnanimity, I had chosen to share this golden nugget of information with my DC family.

Let the discussions begin!  


The Food Lab: The Hard Truth About Boiled Eggs | Serious Eats


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> 2006!  2009!  ...and again in 2014.
> 
> I have found yet another definitive instruction on the best way to hard cook eggs!
> 
> Joy of joys, in a moment of magnanimity, I had chosen to share this golden nugget of information with my DC family.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!
> 
> 
> The Food Lab: The Hard Truth About Boiled Eggs | Serious Eats



I managed to read 3/4's of it. But after taking two pain pills, I am very sleepy and headed for bed. Very interesting reading. And rather thoroughly covering the subject. Will finish it later.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> I have found yet another definitive instruction on the best way to hard cook eggs!
> ...
> Let the discussions begin!


No discussion here. The first method described in the article (plunge into boiling water, reduce heat and simmer 11 minutes, then plunge into cold water) is pretty much the same simple, tried-and-true, gimmick-free method my grandmother used 50 years ago. Her hard-boiled eggs always came out perfect.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'll stick with my TNT method of putting the eggs in a basin with a  tight fitting lid, cover them with tap water, bring to a rolling boil  for one full minute, turn off the gas and let them sit for 15 or 20  minutes in the covered pan.  Perfect hard boiled eggs every time.

I believe that older eggs are better for hard boiling than fresh eggs.

I'm still experimenting with pricking the shell with a push pin,  sometimes it works and sometimes an egg releases a large part of the white while cooking.

I have found that for me peeling the eggs under running cold water works best.

I am still playing with the idea of hard boiling eggs without the shell.  

I can't be the only lazy cook to have thought of this!


----------



## GotGarlic

I use the same method. When I made deviled eggs recently, rather than peel them under running water, I filled a mixing bowl with water and peeled them in it. Saves all that water running down the drain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I use the same method. When I made deviled eggs recently, rather than peel them under running water, I filled a mixing bowl with water and peeled them in it. Saves all that water running down the drain.



Like!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll stick with my TNT method of putting the eggs in a basin with a  tight fitting lid, cover them with tap water, bring to a rolling boil  for one full minute, turn off the gas and let them sit for 15 or 20  minutes in the covered pan.  Perfect hard boiled eggs every time.
> 
> I believe that older eggs are better for hard boiling than fresh eggs.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with pricking the shell with a push pin,  sometimes it works and sometimes an egg releases a large part of the white while cooking.
> 
> I have found that for me peeling the eggs under running cold water works best.
> 
> I am still playing with the idea of hard boiling eggs without the shell.
> 
> I can't be the only lazy cook to have thought of this!



"I am still playing with the idea of hard boiling eggs without the shell. "

Um, isn't that called poaching?"

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to break a couple eggs into a ziplock bag and boil it...see what happens.


----------



## Andy M.

Do not use ziplocks for boiling.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I use the same method. When I made deviled eggs recently, rather than peel them under running water, I filled a mixing bowl with water and peeled them in it. Saves all that water running down the drain.


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Like!


 
Yes, that's a good tip.


----------



## CarolPa

When I bought a new carton of eggs there were 4 left in the old carton, so I decided to boil them to have on hand.  Since they were old, they stood up in the pan of water.  When I peeled them, the yolk of the egg was way at the top point of the eggs, one of them to the point that the yolk was showing through the white.  I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, peeling them in a bowl of water is indeed a great tip. With our terrible drought here we are ever more aware of wasting water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Do not use ziplocks for boiling.



What do you suggest?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you suggest?




Do you have a Foodsaver?  Their bags are made for boiling.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you suggest?



You have to use bags safe for boiling in contact with foods.  FoodSaver bags might be OK.


----------



## Bookbrat

That's funny...I just read that article, linked from another cooking site. I never thought I'd say I'd be entertained by reading about boiling eggs, lol.

Steaming seems to work the best for me. I've done old, storebought eggs and really fresh farm eggs this way and they'll peel easily as long as I peel them before they're all-the-way cool. I put them in my old s/s expandable steam basket and let them go for 20 min. or so, run enough cold water over to make them cool enough to handle, crack them lightly all over and the peels fall off every time. So far. 

Seems like dropping them raw into a foodsaver bag and boiling would be perfect perfect for ginormous bowls of potato salad.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Well, last night I tried the method suggested in the article. I cooked up a half dozen eggs, and steamed them for 11 minutes as suggested, before shocking them in a bowl of ice water. A few observations:


As stated in the article, eggs that are shocked in ice water have relatively undimpled bottoms
11 minutes was not quite long enough. The inner yolk was just slightly underdone. It would be fine to eat as a snack, but wouldn't be ideal for egg salad or deviled eggs. Next time I'll go 12 minutes.
Three of the eggs I allowed to cool for 15 minutes in the ice water. They peeled relatively easy and the shell popped off in large pieces. The other three eggs, I let sit in the refrigerator overnight and peeled this morning. Contrary to what the article claims, I found the 15 minute eggs peeled significantly easier than the refrigerated ones.

All in all I found this method works great, although I'd tweak some of the recommended times just a bit. Is it better than some of the more gimmicky things I've tried in the past? I'd have to say yes. And steaming saves time because you don't have to bring a large kettle full of water up to a boil.

As "Kleenex" would say, I give this a big thumbs up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have a Foodsaver?  Their bags are made for boiling.





Andy M. said:


> You have to use bags safe for boiling in contact with foods.  FoodSaver bags might be OK.




Does anyone have a way to seal foodsaver bags without the machine?


----------



## taxlady

GG, I was wondering if peeling them in a large bowl of water would work. Thanks for letting us know.

Steve, thanks for testing for us.

I don't mind that the whites might be slightly more rubbery with this method. I think that's what I want for devilled eggs. I want those whites strong.


----------



## Stock Pot

*Unorthadox*

Pressure cooker. 8 minutes. Quick cool down and then fill the cooker with cold water. Perfect eggs every time and the shells come off easy. Also, since it only uses a cup of water the cooker gets up to pressure real fast.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does anyone have a way to seal foodsaver bags without the machine?



Well, Food Saver seals with heat. I have two thoughts. You iron or what about heating up the Pie Maker and sealing with that heat. For me, I would try the iron. But use a cloth over the bag. Should it melt, you wouldn't want that plastic mess on the bottom of your iron. 

Shucks, I gave all my Food Saver bags to Spike. Other wise I would experiment for you. 

I do have some heavy duty Hefty freezer bags. I am off to experiment. Stay tuned. Will get back to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wonder if a curling iron would work.


----------



## Addie

Well, I gave it a good try. The results were spotty at best. Some of the seal held and some didn't. You have to use the steam setting or it will never seal. And you have to wait a long time for the bag to cool completely. I put it in the fridge for a bit. 

Perhaps a Food Saver bag would react better with the iron. After all it is meant to seal with heat. I will ask Spike to bring me a FS bag. I will try it with that.


----------



## Mad Cook

NZDoug said:


> My method, we usually do 4 at a time.
> 1) boil water in a kettle
> 2) pour boiling water into sauce pan.(75mm/3in. enuf to cover eggs)
> 3) add salt to the water
> 4) preheat eggs from fridge in warm tap water so they dont crack due to temperature change
> 5) gentley place eggs into saucepan of boiling water.
> 6) maintain gentle boil for 6 to 7 minutes for a soft centre, which is our preference.
> My question
> 1) is the salt neccessary?
> 2) is there a better way?


1. Never heard of putting salt in the water for boiled eggs..
2. If your way works carry on doing it. As they say - "If it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> I use the same method. When I made deviled eggs recently, rather than peel them under running water, I filled a mixing bowl with water and peeled them in it. Saves all that water running down the drain.


You live and learn! I've never peeled hb eggs under water. I didn't know you were supposed to!


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't think you are "supposed to." It's just that the water makes it easier to separate small pieces of shell from the egg.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think you are "supposed to." It's just that the water makes it easier to separate small pieces of shell from the egg.



I boil my eggs for no more than 7 minutes.  They aren't overcooked, but are cooked through.  I then empty the water from the pan, bounce the eggs around to crack them all over, and fill the pan with cold water.  I then let them set until they are cool enough to handle.  Then the egg shell peels off easily, and I use the pan water to remove any tiny bits that I might have missed.  Crazing the shell is the key as it separates the inner shell skin from the egg white.  Just make sure that when peeling the egg, you get the skin with the shell.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I boil my eggs for no more than 7 minutes.  They aren't overcooked, but are cooked through.  I then empty the water from the pan, bounce the eggs around to crack them all over, and fill the pan with cold water.  I then let them set until they are cool enough to handle.  Then the egg shell peels off easily, and I use the pan water to remove any tiny bits that I might have missed.  Crazing the shell is the key as it separates the inner shell skin from the egg white.  Just make sure that when peeling the egg, you get the skin with the shell.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you, Chief. That's a much more detailed description of what I do  The last time I made them, I cooled them and put them in the fridge because I wasn't ready to peel and make the deviled eggs right away. So when I was ready to do that, I used a mixing bowl to help separate the eggs from the shells.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> 1. Never heard of putting salt in the water for boiled eggs..
> 2. If your way works carry on doing it. As they say - "If it ain't broke don't fix it"


I find that if a shell cracks, less of the white leaks out, when the water is salted. I have also seen eggs with small in their shells seal themselves up in salted water. I'm talking about cracks that appeared while the eggs were being boiled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Well, Food Saver seals with heat. I have two thoughts. You iron or what about heating up the Pie Maker and sealing with that heat. For me, I would try the iron. But use a cloth over the bag. Should it melt, you wouldn't want that plastic mess on the bottom of your iron.
> 
> Shucks, I gave all my Food Saver bags to Spike. Other wise I would experiment for you.
> 
> I do have some heavy duty Hefty freezer bags. I am off to experiment. Stay tuned. Will get back to you.





Dawgluver said:


> Wonder if a curling iron would work.



LOL!!!  Did you guys forget who you are talking to?  No iron, no curling iron...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  Did you guys forget who you are talking to?  No iron, no curling iron...




  Maybe slam the edge of the bag in the toaster oven?  Now we know you have one of those!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That might work!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  Did you guys forget who you are talking to?  No iron, no curling iron...



Oh my! I have a Euro Pro iron with a very large water tank. You can iron for almost three hours before the tank needs to be refilled. I also have a very old ironing board that I found in a thrift shop in Tacoma in the early 70's. I paid the grand sum of $.69 for it. It is all wood. I have a pile of material pieces from projects. When my cover gets too stained or dirty in spots, I will cut a piece up and with Stitch Witchery, I cover the offending spot. I have had the cover as long as the board. I even mend the mended spots. It was on the board when I bought it. I iron everything in my house that is cotton. All my clothes are 100% cotton. Cotton tablecloths. But I do not iron my cotton undies. I am one of those fools who loves to iron. 

When our kids were small and in school, I would get my iron and head to my sisters house. She had two ironing boards for our special day. She hated ironing and would put it off as long as she could. So when I would show up, she had quite a pile to be ironed. I always ended up getting the dresses with ruffles and other difficult trimmings that called for fussy ironing. Between the two of us, we got it all done by the time the kids got home from school.


----------



## GotGarlic

Criminy. I can't even remember the last time I ironed something, and I'm positive I've never ironed for three hours 

When DH was in Navy A school, he was required to wear the Navy-issued dungarees and blue shirt, ironed just so, with sharp creases in the shirt. We had been married less than a year at that point; he expected me to iron his uniforms but I set him straight. He was in the Navy, not me. So it was his responsibility to follow their regulations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Criminy. I can't even remember the last time I ironed something, and I'm positive I've never ironed for three hours
> 
> When DH was in Navy A school, he was required to wear the Navy-issued dungarees and blue shirt, ironed just so, with sharp creases in the shirt. We had been married less than a year at that point; he expected me to iron his uniforms but I set him straight. He was in the Navy, not me. So it was his responsibility to follow their regulations.



LIKE!!

I learned to iron very young doing my Dad's Air Force uniforms.  Mom hated ironing and she had three girls...guess who did it.  I think I was about 12 when I decided I was not married to my Dad and I wasn't ironing his clothes anymore.  Mom has an ironing pile that is so old, I bet they find Jimmy Hoffa in it.

Back to the egg boiling.  Wondering if I can just crack them into a ramekin and steam them for easy hard boiled eggs for salads, etc.  Most of the time we boil up a dozen just to have them for egg salad, they don't have to be pretty for that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LIKE!!
> 
> I learned to iron very young doing my Dad's Air Force uniforms.  Mom hated ironing and she had three girls...guess who did it.  I think I was about 12 when I decided I was not married to my Dad and I wasn't ironing his clothes anymore.  Mom has an ironing pile that is so old, I bet they find Jimmy Hoffa in it.
> 
> Back to the egg boiling.  Wondering if I can just crack them into a ramekin and steam them for easy hard boiled eggs for salads, etc.  Most of the time we boil up a dozen just to have them for egg salad, they don't have to be pretty for that.



I think that would work or as Chief mentioned poaching them longer than usual.  I think it would be nice to find a TNT method for serving large groups, like your firefighters, things like egg salad, potato salad etc.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that would work or as Chief mentioned poaching them longer than usual.  I think it would be nice to find a TNT method for serving large groups, like your firefighters, things like egg salad, potato salad etc.



I posted this somewhere recently 

http://www.thekitchn.com/is-the-bes...putting-tips-to-the-test-in-the-kitchn-202778 

They say it works perfectly with as many eggs as you can fit in your pressure cooker.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Criminy. I can't even remember the last time I ironed something, and I'm positive I've never ironed for three hours
> 
> When DH was in Navy A school, he was required to wear the Navy-issued dungarees and blue shirt, ironed just so, with sharp creases in the shirt. We had been married less than a year at that point; he expected me to iron his uniforms but I set him straight. He was in the Navy, not me. So it was his responsibility to follow their regulations.



Sometimes DW ironed my dungarees, and sometimes I ironed them.  And it wasn't only in A-school.  If was my everyday uniform.

I had her cut my hair one time.  That was a serious mistake that wasn't repeated.  I'd done it for fellow sailors, and had no problems making the cuts look good, from the first time.  Her, yeh, I had a square bald spot around both ears.  I got razzed pretty good over that.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that would work or as Chief mentioned poaching them longer than usual.  I think it would be nice to find a TNT method for serving large groups, like your firefighters, things like egg salad, potato salad etc.



Eggs-actly!  I need a quick method of doing lots of eggs without having to peel them.  When I do hard boiled for a crowd, I expect them to peel their own eggs

Cracking eggs into a bag and boiling them would be perfect for my needs.  I'll look at cheap Foodsavers, since all I really want it for is sealing the bags.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sometimes DW ironed my dungarees, and sometimes I ironed them.  And it wasn't only in A-school.  If was my everyday uniform.
> 
> I had her cut my hair one time.  That was a serious mistake that wasn't repeated.  I'd done it for fellow sailors, and had no problems making the cuts look good, from the first time.  Her, yeh, I had a square bald spot around both ears.  I got razzed pretty good over that.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes, I meant that I taught him that his uniforms were his responsibility when he was in A school. I won't say I never ironed them, but It wasn't going to become my everyday chore.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eggs-actly!  I need a quick method of doing lots of eggs without having to peel them.  When I do hard boiled for a crowd, I expect them to peel their own eggs
> 
> Cracking eggs into a bag and boiling them would be perfect for my needs.  I'll look at cheap Foodsavers, since all I really want it for is sealing the bags.



PF, a couple of years ago I posted how to make an omelet in a Hefty zip lock bag in boiling water and was quickly told that was a no-no. Unless you have a camera in your kitchen with the cooking police, I say go for it. Just don't tell.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eggs-actly!  I need a quick method of doing lots of eggs without having to peel them.  When I do hard boiled for a crowd, I expect them to peel their own eggs
> 
> Cracking eggs into a bag and boiling them would be perfect for my needs.  I'll look at cheap Foodsavers, since all I really want it for is sealing the bags.




I wonder if you couldn't just clamp the FS bag shut with something like a clip or a couple clothespins after folding it over a few times, then boil, if you don't want to get the machine.  They are pretty useful though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eggs-actly!  I need a quick method of doing lots of eggs without having to peel them.  When I do hard boiled for a crowd, I expect them to peel their own eggs
> 
> Cracking eggs into a bag and boiling them would be perfect for my needs.  I'll look at cheap Foodsavers, since all I really want it for is sealing the bags.



Why not just use a 6-egg poaching pan.  It will steam the eggs until they are cooked solid, all the way through.  If you need more eggs, just empty the little cups and refill with more uncooked eggs.  Plus, you can season them underneath, and on top if you so desire.  They cook in less that 7 minutes per batch, once the water underneath is boiling.  The eggs can be used for deviled eggs, or egg salad, or just placed whole onto a platter.

Just an idea.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

Personally, I've never seen the sense in egg poacher pans. You could always hard poach lots of eggs in a big skillet on top of the stove or in the oven. It helps to add some vinegar to the water to keep the whites together, and I like the flavor it imparts.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I wonder if you couldn't just clamp the FS bag shut with something like a clip or a couple clothespins after folding it over a few times, then boil, if you don't want to get the machine.  They are pretty useful though.


I bet you could tie the bag shut with twine and tie the twine to the handle of the pot, so the "open" end isn't even in the water.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I learned many years ago to put the eggs into a pot of cold water, add some salt and bring to a rolling boil.
Turn off heat, cover and let sit in the hot water for 15 minutes.  Cool in tap water and peel.

Perfectly hard cooked eggs.  They say salt helps with peeling and i am not certain it does.  I saw a guy once put about a cup of salt in a large pot to cook about 24 eggs.
Seemed like overkill to me.  But he swore it made a huge difference.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  Did you guys forget who you are talking to?  No iron, no curling iron...



Why do you have food saver bags with no food saver?  

OK,  I just read back and understand what you want to do.  There is some sort of hand held device that can be used to seal bags.  It might be a lot cheaper than buying a food saver machine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Why not just use a 6-egg poaching pan.  It will steam the eggs until they are cooked solid, all the way through.  If you need more eggs, just empty the little cups and refill with more uncooked eggs.  Plus, you can season them underneath, and on top if you so desire.  They cook in less that 7 minutes per batch, once the water underneath is boiling.  The eggs can be used for deviled eggs, or egg salad, or just placed whole onto a platter.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



The point is to mass produce a bunch of cooked egg with as little prep and time as possible.  No seasoning, no fats added.  

Foodsaver bags and tying them off at the top and tying to the pot handle sounds like a good deal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I wonder if you couldn't just clamp the FS bag shut with something like a clip or a couple clothespins after folding it over a few times, then boil,* if you don't want to get the machine.  They are pretty useful though.*



I had one, a nice one that sat and gathered dust because our diets changed.  I have since passed it on to someone who is actually using it.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The point is to mass produce a bunch of cooked egg with as little prep and time as possible.  No seasoning, no fats added.
> 
> Foodsaver bags and tying them off at the top and tying to the pot handle sounds like a good deal.



Do you need to keep the individual eggs separate for serving or are they going into an egg salad or other dish where they are sliced, chopped or something?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Do you need to keep the individual eggs separate for serving or are they going into an egg salad or other dish where they are sliced, chopped or something?



The eggs will be chopped for egg salad, potato salad, salad bar fare.  This is not for individual servings.


----------



## Andy M.

How about a double boiler set-up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I believe I have my problem solved.  Quasi-sous vide.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe I have my problem solved.  Quasi-sous vide.



Hot water or steam was always the heat source.  We were discussing the containment options.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The point is to mass produce a bunch of cooked egg with as little prep and time as possible.  No seasoning, no fats added.
> 
> Foodsaver bags and tying them off at the top and tying to the pot handle sounds like a good deal.



Amazon.com: iTouchless Bag Re-Sealer (2-Packs): Kitchen & Dining

Maybe something like this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Amazon.com: iTouchless Bag Re-Sealer (2-Packs): Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Maybe something like this?



Would they work with the Foodsaver bags?  That is something that I would be able to use.


----------



## Dawgluver

And it can double as a curling iron!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And it can double as a curling iron!



I'm not going to curl my hairand you can't make me!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think the foodsaver bags would be a good option for campers. 

You could crack a half dozen eggs into a bag, seal them and toss them into a cooler. 

If you want them scrambled you can let the kids play catch for a few minutes before you dump them into the frying pan!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe I have my problem solved.  Quasi-sous vide.



Yesterday I made myself some potato salad. I boiled four large potatoes. I have never put eggs in my PS. So this time I decided to. I put two eggs in the hot water with no heat underneath. Twenty minutes later, I had two perfectly hard boiled eggs. No sulfur ring, no tough white. I just fail to see what eggs give to potato salad. Just color as far as I can see.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Yesterday I made myself some potato salad. I boiled four large potatoes. I have never put eggs in my PS. So this time I decided to. I put two eggs in the hot water with no heat underneath. Twenty minutes later, I had two perfectly hard boiled eggs. No sulfur ring, no tough white. I just fail to see what eggs give to potato salad. Just color as far as I can see.



The eggs were still in their shell, right Addie?

I personally always use one HB egg per potato in my salad, but then I always use one in my tuna salad also. I could probably get by without meat in my diet, but never without eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like HB eggs in many things, but Shrek does not...


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *The eggs were still in their shell, right Addie?*
> 
> I personally always use one HB egg per potato in my salad, but then I always use one in my tuna salad also. I could probably get by without meat in my diet, but never without eggs.



Sure. But only until I peeled them. If I am going to have hard boiled eggs I either want them for breakfast or in egg salad for a sandwich. Not in potato salad.


----------



## Dawgluver

Potato salad just isn't potato salad without HB eggs, IMHO.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Criminy. I can't even remember the last time I ironed something, and I'm positive I've never ironed for three hours
> 
> When DH was in Navy A school, he was required to wear the Navy-issued dungarees and blue shirt, ironed just so, with sharp creases in the shirt. We had been married less than a year at that point; he expected me to iron his uniforms but I set him straight. He was in the Navy, not me. So it was his responsibility to follow their regulations.


I used to work with someone who had informed her "intended" that it was a condition of her agreeing to marry him that she did not do ironing, never, ever, not even in an emergency. When she had her sons they were taught to iron as soon as they went to school (at 5 years old!). She said that if they were old enough to wear school uniform they were old enough to iron it!


----------



## taxlady

When I was a kid, I loved ironing. My mother did not. I think I loved it even more because she was willing to give me $1 for a load of ironing. This was at a time when I got $0.25/week in allowance. $1 seemed like a small fortune to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Boiling eggs...Oh yeah!  That was the topic.


----------



## Addie

Suzita said:


> I love boiled eggs, scrambled eggs, poached eggs. lol I was born in Gibraltar
> and I cook spanish food. has anyone ever tried tortilla, its delicious
> Here is the recipe, if you would like to try at home.
> 
> Ok, get 4-6 large fresh free range eggs
> 
> beat in a basin, in the meantime get 3 large potatoes
> 
> wash and chop into chunks, fry in deep hot oil
> 
> once cooked add to egg mixture, season with salt & pepper
> 
> then get one large onion, chop into cubes, fry in a little oil
> 
> then add onions to egg mixture
> 
> then get a large frying pan, with some olive oil
> 
> add mixture to the pan, then cook on one side
> 
> then get a large plate, place on frying pan, carefully turning the tortilla
> upside down, cook the other side, when you do this, its best that you do
> this over the sink, as there is an art to it.
> 
> serve either hot or cold with Mayonaise, you will love it
> its so tasty. you can either add sweetcorn and peas to the mixture
> when cooking the tortilla.
> 
> Please let me know how you get on,
> 
> 
> From Suzita



Welcome to DC. Stick around for some fun.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Boiling eggs...Oh yeah!  That was the topic.



I was getting worried. Pressing uniforms, food saver bags. I am sure I missed a subject or more. So if I have to iron something, I should look up eggs. Or a frittata.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> Welcome to DC. Stick around for some fun.


Suzita's first and last post was 8 years ago. I guess she decided to not stick around.


----------



## NZDoug

Hey, its me.
More egg tips.
So if you crack your eggs and the yolk breaks, its probably caused by striking the egg on a point, like the edge of a fry pan,  as opposed to a flat surface, like a table surface.
Its easy to scoop out egg shell from an uncooked egg, using the half shell as a scoop.
ooo,kook a too, oo kook a too, ooko a too.


----------



## RPCookin

Michael in FtW said:


> Would you believe ... when a cookery school grad wants a job in a kitchen with a first class chef ... one of the first things they have to demonstrate is their ability to properly cook eggs?



I know I'm quoting an ancient post, but this seemed pertinent to the topic, and most current active members have probably not seen it.  When I took classes in in the Classic Essentials, the first session was Eggs - understanding eggs is one of the most essential skills in classic cooking.  The first thing covered was how to boil an egg.  We also made mayonnaise and learned how to make a proper French omelette, but the class started with a simple hard boiled egg.  

We learned the method of putting the egg in cold tap water, then bringing it slowly to a boil, turning off the heat (or removing it from the hot burner on an electric range), covering the pan and letting it sit for 15 minutes.  We did not poke any holes in the shell, nor was anything added to the water.  It may not be the only way, but it seems to me to be the most foolproof way to get a good hard cooked egg every time.


----------



## taxlady

I have been using the "put the egg in cold tap water" for years. However, I do see a minor problem. I don't get completely consistent results. I'm sure this has to do with the fact that the water takes longer to boil in winter. Right now, my tap water is 72°F. In winter, it's closer to 33°F or 34°F.


----------



## cinisajoy

We always put the eggs in boiling water for 10 minutes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My water temp is the same year round.  It comes from a well that's 90 feet underground.  I place the eggs in cold tap water, bring to a simmer, and reduce the flame as the water is plenty hot enough to cook the egg.  The egg begins to set at temps of around 170 F., much cooler than boiling water.  I keep my water at about 200 F.  This cooks the egg/s through without jostling them around.  I can cook a dozen at a time in my big pot, knowing that there will be no broken, or split shells from eggs moving around in boiling water.  This is perfect for Easter Eggs.  I cook the eggs for between 7 and 10 minutes, depending on what I'm using them for, and how hard I want the yolk.  I start timing after I turn the heat down.

I haven't tried the_* bring to boil and cover, then remove from heat*_ method.  It does appear to be a valid method, and makes great sense to me as well.

Seeeeeeya; chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I've not read the 11 pages here but this is what I do. I steam the eggs for 12 minutes doing Alton Brown's method and they come out perfect every time.


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My water temp is the same year round.  It comes from a well that's 90 feet underground.  I place the eggs in cold tap water, bring to a simmer, and reduce the flame as the water is plenty hot enough to cook the egg.  The egg begins to set at temps of around 170 F., much cooler than boiling water.  I keep my water at about 200 F.  This cooks the egg/s through without jostling them around.  I can cook a dozen at a time in my big pot, knowing that there will be no broken, or split shells from eggs moving around in boiling water.  This is perfect for Easter Eggs.  I cook the eggs for between 7 and 10 minutes, depending on what I'm using them for, and how hard I want the yolk.  I start timing after I turn the heat down.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; chief Longwind of the North



I haven't tried the_* bring to boil and cover, then remove from heat*_ method.  It does appear to be a valid method, and makes great sense to me as well.

Chief, that method is very valid. But if your method works for you, then go with it. I use the 'remove from heat' method. The eggs come out very tender. Now if I could just convince my kid to not boil eggs to death, I will be very happy. I do not like it with that ring of sulphur. It makes the eggs smell and taste nasty. YUK!


----------



## puffin3

I too do the cold water to a hard simmer then remove from heat, cover with lid on for ten minutes.
The protein strands in the egg turns basically into rubber bands when subjected to heat above 212F as does any protein strands in any food. So I don't let the water reach above about 190F.


----------



## RPCookin

taxlady said:


> I have been using the "put the egg in cold tap water" for years. However, I do see a minor problem. I don't get completely consistent results. I'm sure this has to do with the fact that the water takes longer to boil in winter. Right now, my tap water is 72°F. In winter, it's closer to 33°F or 34°F.



Wow... does it come out as slush? 



puffin3 said:


> I too do the cold water to a hard simmer then remove from heat, cover with lid on for ten minutes.
> The protein strands in the egg turns basically into rubber bands when subjected to heat above 212F as does any protein strands in any food. So I don't let the water reach above about 190F.



I have an advantage here, at 4200 feet elevation.  Water boils at 203.8° F.  However it makes cooking things like rice and pasta take longer.


----------

